# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Mode d'emploi & aide aux nouveaux > Prsentations >  Bonjour  tous!

## Suiscool

Bonjour  tous.

La cinquantaine bien passe, j'ai pris le train de l'informatique il y a une bonne vingtaine d'annes lorsqu'il a commencer  dbarquer dans nos foyers.
J'arrive un peu  me dbrouiller sur du basique mais l ou je pche vraiment c'est dans les rseaux et j'espre trouver la solution  mon problme chez vous...
Bien  vous.

----------


## LittleWhite

Bonjour et bienvenue Suiscool  ::):

----------

